# Wireless network not coming up iwm0



## LORIF32768 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hello there,

I had installed FreeBSD recently but I could only connect to one wireless access point of 2 that are available to me here. They are different as one is a standard WPA the other usually would take a browser login and uses HTCHAN WME. Doesn't seem to be any information in the handbook about how to use this latter type AP I did read the whole section on wireless networking but this is not mentioned. Anyways after a lot of fruitless trawling the web and because I had installed IA32 on 64bit machine I thought I'd reinstall and after working out (guessing) how to get the nice 80x24 screen back set everything up normally but when I got to the network scan wifi AP I tried selecting the awkward one. SO while install is on a menu I went to a shell and tested it out.Of course it didn't work properly but there was funnily enough some network connectivity. At this point I started messing around putting network up and down with ifconfig wlan0, restarting or stopping network services with service netif and also an ifconfig wlan0 destroy. So the upshot is that I committed the install with the network configuration probably totally messed up and now it comes up on boot with:

```
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9560> mem 0xa1318000-0xa131bfff irq 16 at device 20.3 on pci0
iwm0: hw rev 0x310, fw ver 34.3125811985.0, address 0c:dd:24:8b:ff:65
wlan0: Ethernet address 0c:dd:24:8b:ff:65
iwm0: failed to send antenna before calibration: 35
iwm_run_init_ucode: failed 35
iwm_init_hw failed 35
iwm0: could not initiate scan
iwm0: could not initiate scan
iwm0: could not initiate scan
```
I edited wpa_supplicant.conf to specify the WPA access point that was in use prveiously with its SSID and PSK but obviously this is happening before it gets that far.

So if anyone can give me advice on how to repair this problem I would greatly appreciate it.

Also if it would be possible to use the 2nd access point with the HTCHAN WME but no WPA in FreeBSD at all, I have spent hours reading stuff on-line and also some
printed books on the subject but cannot find anything about this yet.

Regards, LF


----------



## LORIF32768 (Apr 19, 2022)

Further information:

I have noticed the messages are not even the same every time and that is without me changing the configuration files or anything. 

I did a "bsdinstall netconfig" and did the network information again hoping it would resolve the issue but now it still doesn't come up and the kernel boots with error:

kernel: iwm0: Could not send NVM_ACCESS command (error=35)

kernel: iwm0: hw ref 0x310, fw ver 34.3125811985.0, address 0c:dd:24:8b:ff:65

also I get an error message from iwbtfw on the console later although it does not seem to be logged anywhere:

iwmbtfw: iwmbt_fw_read: open: /usr/local/share/iwmbt-firmware/ibt-17-16-1.sfi: No such file or directory

iwmbtfw: main: Firmware download failed!

Waiting 30s for the default route interface: ...(no carrier)

After all this I login as root and curiously I can issue an "ifconfig wlan0 scan" and it works properly just of course I have no network connection. 

It would be nice to fix this rather than reinstalling everything from scratch again, if anybody has any clues would be great. I am really trying to understand about how the system works exactly.

In my original message I mentioned HTCHAN WME that should be HTCAP WME, but ATM I am just concentrating on getting the straightforward networking (cough) fixed , that is the WPA access point. Or if anybody could point me to a good book on FreeBSD networking or whatever else.

ByeForNow, LF


----------



## bakul (Apr 20, 2022)

LORIF32768 said:


> iwmbtfw: iwmbt_fw_read: open: /usr/local/share/iwmbt-firmware/ibt-17-16-1.sfi: No such file or directory


Sounds like you need to `pkg install iwmbt-firmware`.
For more help you can ask on the freebsd wireless mailing list as that is where our current wifi expert hangs out. Specify freebsd version etc.


----------

